# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Hệ điều hành > Android > Tin tức & Thảo luận >  Lenovo A6010 bán độc quyền tại Lazada ngày 18/11

## vemaybayvietmy06

​Thị trường smartphone phổ thông đang trở nên hot hơn bao giờ hết với rất nhiều mẫu sản phẩm đến từ các nhà sản xuất khác nhau. Trong rất nhiều sự lựa chọn trên thị trường, không phải sự lựa chọn nào cũng hiệu quả và đáng với mức chi phí mà người dùng bỏ ra để sở hữu.

Lenovo có lẽ đã không còn lạ lẫm gì đối với chúng ta tại thị trường đồ công nghệ, với kinh nghiệm làm sản phẩm điện tử lâu năm, các smartphone đến từ Lenovo mặc dù phổ thông song chất lượng rất đáng tin cậy và được đã được cộng đồng người dùng Vietnam và tất nhiên A6010 cũng khong phải ngoại lệ.
Sở hữu cấu hình tốt, màn hình lớn và chất lượng cũng như thiết kế thân thiện. A6010 hiện đang tạo nên cơn sốt khi được bán độc quyền tại Lazada với giá bán cực hấp dẫn.
​Với chỉ 3.290.000 VNĐ, bạn sẽ sở hữu ngay một chiếc smartphone mạnh mẽ với bộ xử lý lõi 4 64-bit, 2GB RAM cũng như màn hình lớn 5-inch độ phân giải cao HD. Tất nhiên là không thể không kể đến phần mềm mới mẻ VIBE UI đến từ Lenovo được hoàn thiện dựa trên nền tảng Android 5.0 Lollipop. Bộ xử lý tốt với RAM dung lượng lớn cho phép A6010 hoạt động mượt mà, người dùng có thể thoải mái giải trí với rất nhiều tựa game nặng đến từ Google Play mà không phải lo lắng vì máy sẽ luôn mượt mà, màn hình lớn 5-inch cho không gian hiển thị lớn, tha hồ xem phim, chơi game giải trí trong khi độ phân giải HD sẽ giúp mọi nội dung luôn được hiển thị sắc nét.
VIBE UI mới mang đến người dùng trải nghiệm sử dụng trực quan, nền tảng Android 5.0 sở hữu nhiều tính năng mới tiện dụng và thông minh. Tất nhiên là khi sử dụng một sản phẩm có phiên bản phần mềm mới người dùng đã và đang nhận được nhiều sự quan tâm hơn từ nhà sản xuất. Thiết bị chạy hệ điều hành mới mang nhiều tính năng và đặc biệt là cải thiện hiệu năng cũng như khắc phục các lỗi tồn tại ở nền tảng cũ, dẫn đến tăng trải nghiệm người dùng lên rất nhiều.
​Nhìn chung với giá bán tốt, phần cứng ấn tượng và phần mềm được chăm chút. A6010 hứa hẹn sẽ là mẫu smartphone hút khách trên thị trường trong dịp mua sắm cuối năm sắp tới. Lazada hiện đang độc quyền phân phối chiếc A6010 này và nếu muốn sở hữu các bạn sẽ phải chờ đợi tới 11h ngày 18/11 thì chiếc A6010 này mới được chính thức mở bán!

----------

